# Blooming dendrobium spectabile



## troy (Oct 16, 2022)

Hello fellow enthusiasts I got this sold as blooming size dendrobium spectabile from naomin on ebay, can I flower this under lights?


----------



## troy (Oct 16, 2022)

Here it is


----------



## CarlG (Oct 16, 2022)

You can flower anything under lights, if you have enough lights. And space.

The real question is: Is it practical to flower this under lights?

That's a question only you can answer, because it depends on what space you have available.


----------

